# Is my GSD purebred or not?



## joeybing89 (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm very upset because I was told that Joey is not purebred by the vet. He is almost 6 months and weight around 52 pounds which I think underweight, and height 24''. As you can see his rear doesn't slope like most of the GSDs but his color, coat and bushy tail is so GSD. He has been eating royal canin puppy for couple of months now. Gets a decent diet usually. I am a newbie, could you please give your opinions on this?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I think your vet may be right, but what do I know. Good looking regardless, enjoy. Btw, in another six months his looks my change and prove the vet wrong.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Could be purebred, not well bred. 

Nice looking pup, thick bones.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

If you really want to know....DNA test.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Why worry about it at this point? Would it really change anything if he is/isn't? I seriously doubt your dog cares what others think and neither should you. Just have fun and enjoy him.


----------



## bigblackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

He's a very handsome pup. I would guess there is something else mixed in with him? His coat is really wavy, and thick for a 6 month old pup, and his face/head looks like some other breed is in there also.

Please clip his nails!! They are way too long and will damage his feet if kept that long.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I'm thinking there could be Collie in there. The face especially makes me feel that way. 

When young, my family had 2 shepherd/collie crosses at different times. They were wonderful dogs.

Whatever he is, he's lovely. He'd be welcome here any time!

I could be totally off base, though, and he might be all GSD.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He is handsome! Love his markings and expression.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

He is cute. It doesn't really matter if he is, I can't tell for sure. Like others said, the only way to know is DNA test. My personal suggestion would be not to bother and just love him for who he is - a great looking pup!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with those who say he could be purebred. I have seen masks like that on GSDs that were not well bred, and I have also seen longish wavy coats.

Things that don't look GSD to me are his overall body structure. He's low-stationed (short legs) and his rear looks higher than his front. His back also could be longer. However, the old-fashioned dogs from England are low-stationed, and I've had a GSD whose butt looked to be higher than her withers. Her temperament, though, was 100% GSD, and a man who knew the German dogs said she looked like the dogs being bred in Germany after WWII, before the breed split into show line and working line.

If he were standing in a stack, and not with the legs tucked under him, his butt could look quite normal for a GSD. It's amazing how the positioning of the legs can change the look of the topline! Also, 6 months is a time when many dogs look gawky and awkward. It's really not a good time to assess conformation!

Those big ears are definitely 100% GSD, and typical of that age!

Edit: I don't agree that there's collie in him. The eyes are much too round for that. Border collie? Well...hmmm...but I think there would be a lot more white on him if that were the case.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

The stop on his nose *almost* looks like ti could have Rough Collie influence? That in combination with the coat and structure. Its hard to tell from pictures though. If I was forced to guess what a GSD was mixed with..looking at these pics, I'd guess RC. However, Id also believe you if you said he was pure (just not good conformation). They can go through some wonky growth stages especially around that age. 

Where did you get him? Were you sold a pup you were led to believe was a GSD? Papers? I'm asking since you put a sad face on your post. So I am assuming you feel you paid for something you didn't get? Outside of that I would not care. He is adorable. Just keep him in good health and he may be the best dog you ever had


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

What a gorgeous young dog. Wait a year and if you're still curious then do an Embark Vet DNA test. I waited a year
on my rescue girl because I didn't want the test to influence my thinking of her when I first got her.

Regardless, you have a beautiful young dog so enjoy him whatever he is.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Joey is a sweet looking pup, great face. If I had to take only one guess, I would say he is not 100% pure GSD. There is something in that face I just can't put my finger on breed wise. The posture though is the biggest sign to me with that high butt. Not too concerned about the wavy hair, lot's of long haired GSD's have that at 6 months. I'd do a DNA test just so I would know for reasons of understanding the behaviors within him. Also to answer the question that will undoubtedly be asked over and over.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would not say "less than well bred" I would suspect a bi-color parent and the dog looks well, sort of like a bi-color pattern to the coat. Nice, straight back, strong coloring, good structure overall. So this strong of a mask would lead people to suspect a collie in there but I'm still leaning GSD, probably working line, long coat, bi-color --- a combination that will confuse some people. Nice looking dog in any case. Let the vet call him a terrier. Enjoy your handsome dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see collie. He's gorgeous. I love collie's. One day I'll have another one.

I don't know why you are upset? Did you buy a purebred dog? Was it from a good breeder? What's his pedigree?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Well bred means from good lines with thought going into matching the sire and dam based on pedigree, titles, temperament and other factors. It doesn’t mean the dog can’t be a good pet. He looks like he has a lot of personality, and his face is very interesting. Does it matter if he is a mix? If he is, he is still more GSD than anything else.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

I see Collie as well. 

If you look at some Shiloh Shepherds online, some look more like a Rough Collie than a German Shepherd from which they are derived, so you might have a Shiloh type dog.

OP, As far as your dog's height and stature goes, a month ago my Daisy was showing a depressingly roached looking back, hind legs shorter than front and rabbity, spine kinda humped. A month later, she's completely straight backed. I'm sure that will change as she grows out. She no longer looks like a rabbit, though she'll likely shoot up in height more. Your fellow might just be in the non-gangly legged phase which could pass in a month or 2.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

He could easily be purebred. Long coat with a reverse mask. At 6mo they do not always show their final structure and the hair is wonky. If hes not purebred what does it matter? 52lbs @6mo is a good size. He will be a large dog, probably top out around 75lbs or so.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is so very handsome. I do see some possible collie maybe even possible corgi. He can be a backyard pure bred gsd. Even though he is a pup it looks as if he has a sway back - weak stomach muscles. Pure gsd or some collie in their either way enjoy him he looks like such a happy boy with nice personality. He still has growing/filling out to do.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> He is so very handsome. I do see some possible collie maybe even possible corgi. He can be a backyard pure bred gsd. Even though he is a pup it looks as if he has a sway back - weak stomach muscles. Pure gsd or some collie in their either way enjoy him he looks like such a happy boy with nice personality. He still has growing/filling out to do.


Corgi! Yes, that's what I couldn't put my finger on.


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks like a mix breed. Looks a lot like collie mix.

He could be border collie X GSD.

Did you adopt it?

Here are some collie/border collie X GSD.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> He is so very handsome. I do see some possible collie maybe even possible corgi. He can be a backyard pure bred gsd. Even though he is a pup it looks as if he has a sway back - weak stomach muscles. Pure gsd or some collie in their either way enjoy him he looks like such a happy boy with nice personality. He still has growing/filling out to do.


I'd second collie/poorly bred GSD. The high butt/sway back and shorter legs along with the coat makes me think more so collie. When corgi is in the mix the short legs are generally much more pronounced. A lot of dogs either end up with regular legs or the corgi short legs. Don't see a whole lot of inbetween.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW! Don't be sad. Joey is gorgeous, whatever he is. I love his face. I have a 'mostly' GSD mix. Wouldn't trade her for the world. Keep loving and training Joey. He will be the best dog you ever had.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Unless you were planning on breeding, you shouldn't feel bad. He doesn't care at all who his parents were. He is beautiful and really not all that small for a six month old. Some GSDs are full grown by 10 months, others take 2 years. But 24 inches is already hitting the small end of the standard for a male -- 24-26 (AKC). And it takes them a while to reach their adult weight. 

If you were planning on breeding, this shouldn't be a question because you would have bought a dog from someone who provided papers and a pedigree. 

I tend to think there is some collie in there. But collies are formidable dogs much like German Shepherds, and reach a similar height and weight, and are intelligent because they are herding dogs like GSDs. Exercise needs are similar. So temperament-wise and life style, it is very likely that if a GSD would suit you, then this dog should as well. 

Please don't be disappointed, Joey does not deserve that. Love him, train him, play with him, and be proud of him.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Was just reading on the Pedigree Data Base forum about reverse mask GSDs. There was a trainer years ago that bred for that for use in a show and his trick dogs. I certainly hope you love your pup for who he is, not for his pedigree.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogbyte said:


> Was just reading on the Pedigree Data Base forum about reverse mask GSDs. There was a trainer years ago that bred for that for use in a show and his trick dogs. I certainly hope you love your pup for who he is, not for his pedigree.


You are talking about Chuck Eisenmann and the very famous offspring of his phenomenal dog London. The show was The Littlest Hobo. Chuck stated on numerous occasions that he was no trainer, and was glad he knew nothing about training when he got London as it might have held him back.
There has been much debate about the dog and the man and the coloration has largely disappeared. No matter the actual story the dog was truly a marvel and living proof that when you don't expect limitations they often don't appear.
As far as the OP's dog, there has never been any response and I truly hope that they are both happy. Purebred or no? The dog looks sweet and willing, certainly a perfect companion.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am in love with Joey's ears!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

bigblackdog said:


> Please clip his nails!! They are way too long and will damage his feet if kept that long.


What is this fixation with short nails? Run the dog a bit and the tips will wear off. I don't trim nails as a rule, dogs actually use their nails for balance and traction. Keeping them super short is not helpful, it also changes the curve of their feet which alters the way they walk.
Generally speaking a dog's nails can be kept appropriate length with proper exercise. Some individuals require trims to help but they should never be shorter then just off the floor.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> What is this fixation with short nails? Run the dog a bit and the tips will wear off. I don't trim nails as a rule, dogs actually use their nails for balance and traction. Keeping them super short is not helpful, it also changes the curve of their feet which alters the way they walk.
> Generally speaking a dog's nails can be kept appropriate length with proper exercise. Some individuals require trims to help but they should never be shorter then just off the floor.


I have never had a dog that had nails that wore themselves down. Most likely because I tend to keep exercise on soft surfaces. Never considered too short a problem. Just learned something new. I did know too long can ruin feet.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Short nails are quite deceptive they are very long when they are used for traction and are actually stronger because they are stable and thick. How I know my yard gets cut up easily and I dremel my dogs weekly. They look short till they use them. My chihuahuas feet are a mess they are a challenge to get short as they were allowed to over grow the same with karat my first gsd who would had split a few nails and got a nail bed infection. Nothing bad has ever happened from taking great care of my dogs paws. They are intense and very athletic more then your average dog so often in trails and beaches where they constantly use their nails for traction versus walking on a pavement. so I have no doubt they would of split a few nails if they were over grown if ever using over long nails for traction on hard pavement. A short nail helps with keeping a paw compact and also helps avoid extra stress on joint as it is easy to get up of a slick surface as a wood floor versus over grown nails when they are seniors.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't have trimmers, last dog I did a trim on was about 20 years ago. No problem. 
A huge majority of properly exercised dogs never need trims. A dog's nails should be just, just, off the floor standing.
I just didn't get my someone expressing that they are disappointed in their dog and being told to trim it's nails. The dog's nails a are not "way too long"


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I did not see that comment. Maintaining a dogs nails paws can only beneficial. So if people choose to maintain a dogs paw by running on pavement then it is best for the dog to get used of their paws handled in addition to that. Soo Many surfaces to exercise on I would imagine it depends where owners live and where they choose to exercise their dog whether in be on hard cement or grass , dirt and sand . It is easiest to start early handling of pups paws or dremeling or nails trims with young. A lot of videos on you tube and threads one this subject. Being in the vets office -there is no shortage of overly long nails on larger breeds it is the norm so is the stress and strain from nerves having their nails trimmed when requested by owners -forced once a year nail trims which make the dogs not like the vets office so much more and makes treating the dog so much more difficult - first they were never conditioned to get their nails done and 2 a stranger is doing it in a place they most often not to thrilled to go. 

A healthy foot is noticeable versus a splayed paw due to overly grown nails - this is what effects impact on the joints. The more cushioning to the paw the more it can absorb the impact and less stress on joint . Seniors slow down especially dogs with arthritis - for those dogs it can be a big ordeal if their nails were never cut or their paws never conditioned to being handled when the times comes that they need to be.


----------



## bigblackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> What is this fixation with short nails? Run the dog a bit and the tips will wear off. I don't trim nails as a rule, dogs actually use their nails for balance and traction. Keeping them super short is not helpful, it also changes the curve of their feet which alters the way they walk.
> Generally speaking a dog's nails can be kept appropriate length with proper exercise. Some individuals require trims to help but they should never be shorter then just off the floor.


Take a look at the first picture the OP posted. The dogs nails are too long!!! It is one of my pet peeves to see dogs with overgrown, long nails. So many pet owners are afraid to cut them, or take care of nails. I board dogs for a living, and sad to say that most dogs do not wear them down on their own, or if they do, the dew claw is growing into the foot. Long nails can, and do damage the foot...they cause the foot to splay...and dogs often crack or break their nails that are overgrown. That really hurts and often they need to be taken to the vet. They don't need to be kept super short...but should not be curved and touching the ground. I do clip nails for free for any dog that needs it while boarding.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I don't have trimmers, last dog I did a trim on was about 20 years ago. No problem.
> A huge majority of properly exercised dogs never need trims. A dog's nails should be just, just, off the floor standing.
> I just didn't get my someone expressing that they are disappointed in their dog and being told to trim it's nails. The dog's nails a are not "way too long"


Do you run on pavement ?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

bigblackdog said:


> Take a look at the first picture the OP posted. The dogs nails are too long!!! It is one of my pet peeves to see dogs with overgrown, long nails. So many pet owners are afraid to cut them, or take care of nails. I board dogs for a living, and sad to say that most dogs do not wear them down on their own, or if they do, the dew claw is growing into the foot. Long nails can, and do damage the foot...they cause the foot to splay...and dogs often crack or break their nails that are overgrown. That really hurts and often they need to be taken to the vet. They don't need to be kept super short...but should not be curved and touching the ground. I do clip nails for free for any dog that needs it while boarding.


I still don't see what would be gained by telling someone who is expression disappointment and anger in their dogs genetics to trim nails. The dogs nails are a bit long but certainly not "way too long" and this may not have been the right time to criticize.



huntergreen said:


> Do you run on pavement ?


Surprisingly little. Although if I note that the nails are extending I will. Shadow has one particular nail that seems to grow quickly. I have been monitoring it and may trim it if she does not wear it down on her own. Keeping in mind that several of her toes are twisted and bent, have been since I got her, so she may not walk quite right. But she is 9 years old! I have never trimmed her nails, and she hasn't seen clippers since about six months old.


----------

